# What kind of Fish do I have



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

I recently got my first tank about a month ago. I know with the tank I got 5 Red Eye Tetras, 2 Black Skirts, 2 Mollies (1 passed) 1 Gourami, and 1 Bala Shark, and 2 algae eaters the ones with a big head.

Today I got 9 more fish, thru someone who didn't want them anymore but couldn't tell me what any of them were except for the betta. I will appreciate any help I can get also, are the all compataablie with the other fish. I know the bala shark is aggressive but right now it's not, eventually I will have to get rid of him as he will get to big for my tank. And I was told some of my new ones are tinfoil barbs and they are suppose to get big, which I know I will have to remove them also. 

Here are some pictures of my tank which includes all fish in the tank except for the mollie.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi tiffianylynn. 

Your questions have already been answered in your earlier post. It's a bit easier for everyone if we all keep to the 1 thread so that no information is missed or repeated. 

http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11633


----------

